# Hochwertige Funk-Kopfhörer für TV und Film gesucht - Eure Empfehlungen ?



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2013)

*Hochwertige Funk-Kopfhörer für TV und Film gesucht - Eure Empfehlungen ?*

Eigentlich ist unser Wohnzimmer bereits mit einer guten Soundbar ausgestattet, was das Ansehen von Serien und Filmen akustisch stark aufwertet. Da ich aber überwiegend abends den BR-Player anschmeisse und gerne auch mal die Lautstärke etwas hochregle (Bass, Bass, wir brauchen Bass !!! ), kann das schon mal den Unmut der Gattin nach sich ziehen. Insbesondere dann, wenn ich mir Genre-Filme /-Serien ansehe, bei denen sie automatisch mal ins Nebenzimmer wechselt ("The Walking Dead" beispielsweise muss ich mir stets alleine anschauen... Pfff... Frauen... ).

Aus Rücksicht auf ihre empfindlichen Öhrchen hab ich nun an Funk-Kopfhörer gedacht, die ich im Fall des Falles alternativ zur Soundbar nutzen könnte. Wichtig wäre mir dabei ein satter Sound, umschließende Muscheln und bei Möglichkeit 5.1-Unterstützung (vorausgesetzt, das macht beim Anschluss an die TV-Kopfhörer-Buchse Sinn, aber da der Fernseher ja auch diverse Tonformate direkt unterstützt - wie es moderne Fernseher es ohnehin schon tun -, müsste es demnach ja so sein, oder ?).

Für ein wenig Input eurerseits zu meinem Anliegen wäre ich sehr dankbar, denn von Funk-Kopfhörern habe ziemlich Null Ahnung, hinsichtlich guter Marken (kabelgebunden schwöre ich persönlich auf Senheiser), technische Zuverlässigkeit und Klangqualität.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2013)

Es gibt gute Funkkopfhörer, die klanglich mit kabelgebundenen mithalten können, allerdings sind diese unverhältnismäßig teuer - ich sage mal ~400 € als Hausnummer. Die Modelle, die preislich darunter liegen, enttäuschen im direkten Vergleich mit deutlich preiswerteren kabelgebundenen KH.

Wenn es aber unbedingt Funk sein muss (und der Preis eine Rolle spielt), dann würde ich als Kompromiss den Sennheiser RS 180 empfehlen. Der kostet knapp 200 € und ist in Ordnung, ein Klangwunder darfst Du aber nicht erwarten (das wäre dann beim RS 220 eher der Fall, aber der schlägt dann auch mit über 400 € zu Buche).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es gibt gute Funkkopfhörer, die klanglich mit kabelgebundenen mithalten können, allerdings sind diese unverhältnismäßig teuer - ich sage mal ~400 € als Hausnummer. Die Modelle, die preislich darunter liegen, enttäuschen im direkten Vergleich mit deutlich preiswerteren kabelgebundenen KH.
> 
> Wenn es aber unbedingt Funk sein muss (und der Preis eine Rolle spielt), dann würde ich als Kompromiss den Sennheiser RS 180 empfehlen. Der kostet knapp 200 € und ist in Ordnung, ein Klangwunder darfst Du aber nicht erwarten (das wäre dann beim RS 220 eher der Fall, aber der schlägt dann auch mit über 400 € zu Buche).


 Scheinen für das Geld doch ziemlich in Ordnung zu sein. Habs mir mal auf den Amazon-Merkzettel gesetzt. Danke.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Scheinen für das Geld doch ziemlich in Ordnung zu sein. Habs mir mal auf den Amazon-Merkzettel gesetzt. Danke.



Immer gerne.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2013)

Dieses Sony-Exemplar scheint auch recht brauchbar zu sein, zumindest wird es hier und da mit dem genannten Senheiser-Modell verglichen.

Sony MDRDS6500 Funkkopfhörer in 7.1 Digitalqualität: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

Also, mit kabelgebundenen hättest Du zu dem Preis DEUTLICH bessere - warum muss es kabellos sein?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, mit kabelgebundenen hättest Du zu dem Preis DEUTLICH bessere - warum muss es kabellos sein?


 Öhm... Naja, vom TV zur Couch sind es locker drei Meter...


----------



## Enisra (5. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, mit kabelgebundenen hättest Du zu dem Preis DEUTLICH bessere - warum muss es kabellos sein?


 
also wenn ich raten müsste Herb, dann würde ich halt sagen: Um auf dem Sofa kein Kabelgewurschtel zu haben, dabei auch den Bonus an mehr Bewegungsfreiheit zu haben und wenn man einen Kurzen hat, auch den Punkt Stolperfalle/Kabel-umreisen auszuklammern


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dieses Sony-Exemplar scheint auch recht brauchbar zu sein, zumindest wird es hier und da mit dem genannten Senheiser-Modell verglichen.


 
Der RDS6500 sollte keinesfalls schlechter als der RS 180 sein, ich wusste nichts von der Preisreduzierung, Du solltest zuschlagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der RDS6500 sollte keinesfalls schlechter als der RS 180 sein, ich wusste nichts von der Preisreduzierung, Du solltest zuschlagen.


 Naja, JETZT kann ich noch nicht zuschlagen. Ich muss meiner Frau ja schon die Chance geben, ein passende Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich in petto zu haben, weil sonst kommt das übliche "Ich weiss nicht was ich dir schenken soll"-Gejammer...


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Öhm... Naja, vom TV zur Couch sind es locker drei Meter...



Ja und? Es gibt auch Verlängerungskabel. Für mich käme es nie in Frage, nur weil VIELLEICHT bei den paar Gelegenheiten, in denen man die Kopfhörer wirklich nutzen will/muss, einen solchen Qualitätsabschlag in Kauf zu nehmen nur weil da dann halt viellicht ein Kabel durchs Zimmer geht. Dass Du nen Sohn hast, spielt doch keine Rolle, da Du ja die Kopfhörer wohl eher spät nutzt, wenn Du keinen stören willst - da ist der doch eh im Bett. And aufstehen und rumlaufen beim Filmeschauen wirst Du ja auch nicht, Bewegungsfreiheit ist also auch kein Thema. Und AUF dem Sofa liegt auch nix an Kabel rum, wüsste jedenfalls nicht, wie man das hinkriegen soll ^^  Funkkopfhörer können zudem auch auf Dauer umgemütöich werden, die wiegen ja logischerweise etwas mehr (Akku plus Elektronik für den Empfang).

Ach ja: wenn Du dann auch noch empfindsam bist was Ton vs Bild angeht, kann das auch noch dazukommen: du hast da oft selbst beei guten Modellen eine kleine Verzögerung, bis der Ton beim Kopfhörer ankommt. 

Würd ich halt alles bedenken. Beim Kauf der Soundbar warst Du ja recht "sparsam", hast dich um AFAIK 20€ mehr oder weniger gerungen, aber jetzt steht ein Kopfhörer für 160€ im Raum, der klanglich vermutlich eher einem für 60-70€ entspricht, wenn der kabelgebunden wäre


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja und? Es gibt auch Verlängerungskabel. Für mich käme es nie in Frage, nur weil VIELLEICHT bei den paar Gelegenheiten, in denen man die Kopfhörer wirklich nutzen will/muss, einen solchen Qualitätsabschlag in Kauf zu nehmen nur weil da dann halt viellicht ein Kabel durchs Zimmer geht. Dass Du nen Sohn hast, spielt doch keine Rolle, da Du ja die Kopfhörer wohl eher spät nutzt, wenn Du keinen stören willst - da ist der doch eh im Bett. And aufstehen und rumlaufen beim Filmeschauen wirst Du ja auch nicht, Bewegungsfreiheit ist also auch kein Thema. Und AUF dem Sofa liegt auch nix an Kabel rum, wüsste jedenfalls nicht, wie man das hinkriegen soll ^^  Funkkopfhörer können zudem auch auf Dauer umgemütöich werden, die wiegen ja logischerweise etwas mehr (Akku plus Elektronik für den Empfang).
> 
> Ach ja: wenn Du dann auch noch empfindsam bist was Ton vs Bild angeht, kann das auch noch dazukommen: du hast da oft selbst beei guten Modellen eine kleine Verzögerung, bis der Ton beim Kopfhörer ankommt.
> 
> Würd ich halt alles bedenken. Beim Kauf der Soundbar warst Du ja recht "sparsam", hast dich um AFAIK 20€ mehr oder weniger gerungen, aber jetzt steht ein Kopfhörer für 160€ im Raum, der klanglich vermutlich eher einem für 60-70€ entspricht, wenn der kabelgebunden wäre


 An sich ganz nachvollziehbare Argumente, lieber Herb... 

Aber ich hasse Kabel mit mehr als einem Meter Länger, und denk doch an meine arme Frau... Die wäre totunglücklich, wenn ich nicht eine besondere Sache nenne, die sie mir schenke könnte... ^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> An sich ganz nachvollziehbare Argumente, lieber Herb...
> 
> Aber ich hasse Kabel mit mehr als einem Meter Länger, und denk doch an meine arme Frau... Die wäre totunglücklich, wenn ich nicht eine besondere Sache nenne, die sie mir schenke könnte... ^^


 
Dann isses auch völlig okay, ich wollte nur klar aufzeigen, dass es eben ein teurer Spaß bei Preis-Leistung sein wird  und ich wusste ja auch zuerst nicht, dass es ein Geschenk sein soll.


Aber ganz wichtig ist eben: informier dich GENAU, ob der Kopfhörer nicht eine merkbare Verzögerung verursacht. Die Leute, die damit nur Musik hören, können das natürlich nicht beurteilen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann isses auch völlig okay, ich wollte nur klar aufzeigen, dass es eben ein teurer Spaß bei Preis-Leistung sein wird  und ich wusste ja auch zuerst nicht, dass es ein Geschenk sein soll.


 Dass der Spaß was kostet ist mir schon klar, schließlich habe ich nicht wirklich den Wunsch, mir irgendwelche Medion-Dinger vom Aldi-Markt zu holen, da erwarte ich keine vernünftige Qualität. Aber bei Sennheiser und Co. rechne ich schon damit, dass deren Produkte was taugen.


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2013)

Der RS 180 ist heute um 18 Uhr übrigens im Blitzangebot bei Amazon.


----------

